# Is your Amazon login secure?



## thesmallprint (May 25, 2012)

Russian gang amasses over a billion internet passwords . . . NYT (http://www.nytimes.com/2014/08/06/technology/russian-gang-said-to-amass-more-than-a-billion-stolen-internet-credentials.html?hpw&action=click&pgtype=Homepage&version=HpHedThumbWell&module=well-region&region=bottom-well&WT.nav=bottom-well)

This set me wondering what could happen if someone logged into my KDP account and altered the bank details for payments. I use a password manager but keep my Amazon password the same. I think I'll set a reminder to change it regularly (not that the Russians would get much from my royalties!)


----------



## Joe_Nobody (Oct 23, 2012)

When I read that article, our various business accounts came immediately to mind.

If hacked, someone could change the bank account where our funds are deposited in a flash. Yes, supposedly Amazon would send an email asking, "Did you just change your profile," but that isn't assured. How would you know unless you check Amazon, KOBO, B&N, iTunes, ACX, and... and... every single month?

Scary. Very scary. 

And if it did happen, good luck getting things worked out with some of these huge companies.


----------



## Debbie Bennett (Mar 25, 2011)

What worries me more is the fact that my life is online. If the internet crashed (EMP anybody?) or we run out of oil and power, my life would change. My savings are in online accounts - a lot of my income is generated online and my ebooks are online.... 

Thank God I did paperbacks. When the apocalypse comes, at least I can still read my books!


----------



## DarkScribe (Aug 30, 2012)

Steeplechasing said:


> Russian gang amasses over a billion internet passwords . . . NYT (http://www.nytimes.com/2014/08/06/technology/russian-gang-said-to-amass-more-than-a-billion-stolen-internet-credentials.html?hpw&action=click&pgtype=Homepage&version=HpHedThumbWell&module=well-region&region=bottom-well&WT.nav=bottom-well)
> 
> This set me wondering what could happen if someone logged into my KDP account and altered the bank details for payments. I use a password manager but keep my Amazon password the same. I think I'll set a reminder to change it regularly (not that the Russians would get much from my royalties!)


Clearly you haven't as yet had occasion to change your bank details with Amazon. It ain't a quick and simple process, and it is vetted quite thoroughly.


----------



## C. Gockel (Jan 28, 2014)

Even if they couldn't go into your bank details, they could take down your books on KDP and or, publish garbage in you summaries. Why? Oh, why not.

Helpful reminder to update your password. I just did mine!


----------



## Stefan Magi Fionn (Feb 22, 2014)

I'd suggest periodically checking your account settings as Darkscribe noted, the process takes awhile to change all your important info. I've had to make changes to my account, specifically the payment details and it had taken about 2-3 weeks-at least in my experience.


----------



## Mark E. Cooper (May 29, 2011)

I always wonder why, if places like twitter already use two step verification with SMS messages and codes, and my bank makes me use a card reader on my debit card as well as a code before I can use my online banking, why Amazonccan't do it. I mean come on. Even online gaming use random code generators now


----------



## Vaalingrade (Feb 19, 2013)

They'll never figure out my clever password change. It used to be 'password'; now it's 'password1'.


----------



## WDR (Jan 8, 2014)

Vaalingrade said:


> They'll never figure out my clever password change. It used to be 'password'; now it's 'password1'.


Hah! I've got that beat. Mine is the same I use on my luggage: "1-2-3-4-5-6..."


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

WDR - now that we know that number we can all breathe a bit easier! No more canned air!


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

I spent time this morning changing a bunch of passwords. I hate when this stuff happens.


----------



## Carrie Rubin (Nov 19, 2012)

Thanks for the reminder. This was on my to-do list for today, and I forgot until now. Last year someone gave me a password notebook for my birthday. I didn't think I'd ever use it. I was wrong. Now that I'm switching up my password everywhere, there's no way I'll remember them all. I have to write them all down.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Besides using strong passwords, use different passwords, especially for each site where it really matters if someone is able to log in as you. At least that way you compartmentalize the damage if your password gets hacked at one location.


----------



## drenfrow (Jan 27, 2010)

I started using a password management program a few months ago.  I went with Dashlane.  I like it.  It automatically generates very strong, unique passwords for each site and you never have to remember them.  You only have to remember one master password.  And it's easy to change all your passwords in a situation like this one.


----------

